# EUA & Insert of Goretex fistula plug



## Hopp (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone help with coding the following: 
Doc performed a anorecta exam under anesth  45990 and also did insertion of Goretex fistula plug?  
Would I just use the unlisted code?   Please help?
Thanks  
Deb    CPC


----------



## scronin (Oct 16, 2009)

I use the code 0170T - Repair of anorectal fistula with plug (eg, porcine small intestine submucosa [SIS]).


----------



## Hopp (Oct 16, 2009)

*Eua*

Thanks Shelly for your help - Would I just use the one code or can I also code the EUA as well
Deb, CPC


----------



## scronin (Oct 19, 2009)

No the EUA would be considered bundled.


----------

